# Brauche Hilfe ! @Haut bearbeitung



## Bonita (15. Dezember 2004)

Hallo ;-)

Ich bin noch ganz neu und ich hoffe, dass mir einer helfen kann!
Ich habe erst vor kurzem das Programm Photoshop Sc bekommen und nun möchte ich gerne die Haut auf den Photos ändern ! d.h. ich möchte , dass man die haut total bereinigen kann, also keine unreinheiten usw ;-) und das die haut schön glänzt.
ich glaub man nennt es glätten oder Bügeln. mir wurde gesagt, dass ich auf Grauscher Weichzeicher Radius 5 gehen muss und / beleutungsefekt , aber dass meine ich nicht! *glaub ich* also ich habs getestet und mag es nicht so gern. 

Ich bitte um eine schnelle und (bitte) ausführliche antwort. womit ich auch etwas anfangen kann  ist nicht so einfach wenn man sich nicht mit dem programm auskennt

ich bedanke mich im vorraus 


Bon!ta


----------



## Dark_Fighter (15. Dezember 2004)

Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen im forum nach "Haut" zu suchen?


----------



## Bonita (15. Dezember 2004)

jepp, bin ich hab aber nix gefunden wa sich meine ;(


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Dezember 2004)

Im Bereich Tutorials sollte ein Tut von Jan seifert sein, wenn ich nicht irre. Dort sollten schonmal einge Infos verfügbar sein.


----------



## Bonita (15. Dezember 2004)

ich schau nochmal nach....


----------



## ZeroEnna (15. Dezember 2004)

also du könntest erst mal alle unreinheiten entfernen und dann an irgend einer stelle wo die haut so rein ist wie du es willst ein stück rauskopieren und die gelöschten stellen dann damit ausfüllen

 je nach dem sieht man noch übergänge die du dann noch per weichzeichner und buntstift korrigieren musst

 kannst es ja mal so versuchen bin mir nicht sicher ob es bei dir  wird, aber bei mir ist es in den meisten fällen gegangen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Dezember 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials164782.html


----------



## Bonita (15. Dezember 2004)

Danke ihr seid wirklich nice 

*thx fün link*  sehr hilfreich


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Dezember 2004)

Bonita hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke ihr seid wirklich nice
> 
> *thx fün link*  sehr hilfreich



Irgendwo müsste es zwei Beiträge geben, die Grund/Ursaache, bzw. Ansporn für dieses Tutorial waren.

Versuchs mal mit "Model" oder "Schönheit ... " als Suchbegriffe.
( Hoffe die stimmen - ungetestet )

LG

Thomas


----------



## McAce (15. Dezember 2004)

Nimm das Tutorial hier

http://www.theparallax.org/wissen/grafik/photoshop/beauty/index.html

Diese Tutorial ergibt einen sehr guten effekt bei realtiv kleinen Zeitaufwand, der 
Nachteil. Es sieht nach dem erstenmal noch nicht wirklich gut aus.
Man muß üben damit man die relavanten stellen in einem Gesicht erkennt.

Aber ist das nicht bei allem so ;-)


Tipp mit dem Plugin NeatImage bekommst du auch sehr gute Ergebnisse hin.

http://www.neatimage.com/download.html


----------



## piabunny (16. Dezember 2004)

Nimm doch einfach den Reperatur Pinsel, such dir eine schöne Hautpartie aus die du anwählst und geh dann über die unschönen Stellen, das geht meiner Meinung nach besser als mit dem Kopierstempel! Damit das alles gut aussieht, würde ich das Bild sher stark vergrößern, dann sieht man bei guter Bildqualität jede Pore. Wenn du dann bei dem Reperatur Pinsel einen kleinen Durchmesser nimmst und jede Pore bearbeitst, wird das ein super Bild. Ist halt nur ne Sauarbeit! Viel Glück, Pia


----------



## McAce (16. Dezember 2004)

@ Piabunny deine Möglichkeit ist gut für kleine Bereiche aber wenn du ein ganzes Gesicht oder gar einen Körper retuschieren willst kommst du sehr schnell an die Grenze 
des Werkzeuges und was viel wichtiger ist an die Grenze der Geduld.
Also nutze den Reperatur Pinsel nur zum ausbessern von kleineren Bereichen.
Für den Rest empfelen sich die oben genannten Tutorials.


----------



## Bonita (16. Dezember 2004)

wow,danke für die ganzen antworten und tips 

spitze  ich gib mein bestes ich kann euch ja berichten ob ich es geschafft habe 

Lg. Bon!ta


----------



## Asphar (6. Juni 2008)

Hey zusammen!

Zum Thema Hautbearbeitung: Auf einer noch recht neuen Photoshop Seite gibt es ein wirklich gutes und leicht zu verstehendes *Video-Tutorial zur Hautbearbeitung/Beauty-Retusche*. Vielleicht ist das ja was für den ein oder anderen. Ist natürlich trotz Video kostenlos. 

http://photoshop-scoop.de/tutorials/video-tutorial-hautbearbeitung/

Hoffe es gefällt, bin noch neu hier.

Cheers,
Asphar


----------



## ShadowMan (10. Juni 2008)

Und falls die Falten weg sollen, hilft dir vielleicht dieses Falten weg in Photoshop Tutorial. Du siehst, es gibt jede Menge zu diesem Thema, wobei meist der Kopierstempel oder der Reparatur-Pinsel deine erste Wahl sein sollten und schon einiges leisten.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## kolath (16. Juli 2008)

ich hab da auch mal ein tutorial geschrieben. kannst ja mal schauen, ob es dir was bringt:
Haut in Photoshop glätten


----------

